# NORAD/NORTHCOM Boss:  (More) Cdn help needed on Mexican drug gangs



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2010)

From the _Globe & Mail_:


> The Pentagon’s point man on continental security is asking Canada to step up its efforts to fight Mexico’s drug cartels.
> 
> “So much of what we do in the U.S. military must be done from a distance. I think Canada has a future in working with the two American neighbours to fight a common corrosive and growing threat to all of our societies,” Admiral James Winnefeld said during a Toronto speech on Thursday.
> 
> ...


More on Canada's work w/Mexico:

*Backgrounder: Bilateral Initiatives Announced by Canada and Mexico During President Calderon's Visit (May 27-28)* (27 May 10)
*"Canada and Mexico: Strategic partners", by Francisco Barrio-Terrazas, MEX ambassador to CAN* (May 2010)
*Prime Minister Stephen Harper announces additional Canadian support for Mexico’s fight against organized crime and the international drug trade* (8 Sept 09)


----------

